# moped dies after tem minutes



## ralphrich (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi. My 86' Honda Aero NH80....80cc... Starts and run perfectly then suddenly cuts out after ten minutes. It restarts easily but won't rev enough to engage clutch. It cuts out as though you used the kill switch just after opening the throttle. It doesn't run rough at any time. After several hours, it will run perfectly for another ten minutes or so.
I'm guessing it has something to do with heating up or fuel delivery. I'm discounting fuel delivery because it still idles well after dying and restart meaning it's still getting SOME fuel. If slow fuel delivery were the issue I think the recovery would be in minutes not hours.
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try removing the fuel cap when it dies to vent the tank, reinstall the cap and see if it will start and run for another 10 minutes or so. If it does then you are having an issue with the fuel tank vent. If it were loosing spark when it died, it's unlikely that it would start right back up. My guess is it's some type of fuel delivery issue, the problem could also be in the carburetor. Idling requires very little fuel in comparison to when a load is applied and the engine is accelerated.


----------



## ralphrich (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks. I checked it before. I read of a fellow pilot that spent years building a plane, had a party for the first flight. He made it into the trees at the end of the runway. You guessed it, there was a long nhissing sound when he removed the cap to verify fuel. I'm guessing fuel delivery too but am puzzled by how long it takes to recover. Will remove bowl and see if fuel flows. {when WI weather improves]


----------

